# Prayer request for Woodys Taxidermy owner.



## Greg Tench (Feb 13, 2011)

Please say a prayer for Greg, owner of Woodys. He was in intensive care yesterday with pneumonia.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 13, 2011)

You got 'em!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 13, 2011)

Greg is in my Prayers.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 13, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## messenger (Feb 13, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 14, 2011)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.  Prayers sent.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 14, 2011)

get well soon Greg!!!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Papa Steve (Feb 14, 2011)

Prayers sent ...hope you are back home soon.


----------



## moyehow (Feb 14, 2011)

Prayers sent to the Great Physician.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 14, 2011)

Praying for Greg and a quick, full recovery..............................


----------



## Jasper (Feb 14, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Prayers from here,also.May his recovery be quick and complete."Our God is _ABLE!_"


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 14, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Done!!  Get well soon!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 17, 2011)

Update on Greg today. They have taken him off the respirator and he seems to be doing better. Thanks to everyone for your prayers and support.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 18, 2011)

Great news and still praying


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2011)

My prayers added - glad to hear he is getting some what better.


----------



## K80 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hows Greg doing these days?


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 14, 2011)

I was up there last week to pick up a mount.  He's doing good, takin' it kinda easy, but said he's steadily getting better.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update. My Prayers continue.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad he's doing better! Praying he'll _keep_ getting better.


----------

